# Looking to adopt a Pigeon asap! Denver, CO



## sunshine59 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello, 
I have a lot of experience taking care of birds. This summer I volunteered at a wild bird rehabilitation center. I grew to love pigions and I think it would be so cool to have one as a pet. I would give him/her a very loving home!
please contact me by email: [email protected]

Sincerely,
Erica

P.S. I prefer adopting a pigeon that is not from a breeder. I'd like to help somebody out. Also, I am clarifying that I am looking for someone in Colorado to meet up with. I think shipping an animal is inhumane! How would you like it if you were crammed in a small dark box? I don't think anybody sane would ship their own child either. That's what I believe any way. So if you know of anybody, let me know, I'd really appreciate it!




_*"Nothing will benefit human health and increase chances of survival for life on earth as much as the evolution to a vegetarian diet." Albert Einstein, physicist, Nobel Prize 1921*_


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have to tell you..........there's been many a bird from our members here at PT that got a good home simply because they could and would ship the bird. I won't say that it's ALWAYS safe, (what is?) but most of the time,......the majority of the time, it's perfectly safe to do. 
Not trying to argue with you. Just saying that the chances of you finding a bird goes way up when you're willing to ship. You might find one within 25 miles of your house......I have no idea.....I hope you do. Good luck.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Erica...Check Craig's list and Petfinders in your area. You also might call the Humane Society in your area and tell them you are interested in adopting a Pigeon. That way if one comes in, they will call you.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Erica go to the Alemeda East Animal Hospital. They have a older lady who does rescue in the area and they could probably get you in touch with her and maybe she has a unreleasable pigeon for you to adopt. Talk to Dr. Fitzgerald he knows of her well. 

Good Luck
Let us know what happens or private message me back I would like to know also  

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's the link.

http://www.alamedaeast.com/


----------



## sunshine59 (Nov 22, 2008)

*wow*

Wow guys! Thank you for your help I really do appreciate it. I am amazed how nice everyone is! I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sunshine59 said:


> Hello,
> I have a lot of experience taking care of birds. This summer I volunteered at a wild bird rehabilitation center. I grew to love pigions and I think it would be so cool to have one as a pet. I would give him/her a very loving home!
> please contact me by email: [email protected]
> 
> ...


also you may want to look over the adoption thread here, there has been special needs pigeons that need homes from time to time, but you may have to be more open minded about shipping as I have seen it get pigeons to caring people that gave them a wonderful life...one I remember was 24 pigeons i think, and they had to be shipped and made the trip just fine


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I did give your email to someone in Colorado that has a baby. I hope you hear form her. I think you are about 3 hours apart.
I do understand how you feel about mailing birds. I have serious reservations about it as well. Many birds are mailed without apparent harm. We have also heard of birds this year that didn't survive their journey and others that were lost and some perished.There definitely are risks. Once they are with the postal service, they are out of our control.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh I remember now it was the WI 24 that were resued by Robin and shipped, very nice ending for those pidjies, and shipping made it possible.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> Oh I remember now it was the WI 24 that were resued by Robin and shipped, very nice ending for those pidjies, and shipping made it possible.


That's right. Those Pigeons were shipped within state.
There are many other happy endings. I just wanted to be honest that there are some unhappy ones too and that her worries are valid. If shipping worries her, she needs to adopt a bird that isn't shipped and I think we need to honor the way she feels.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> That's right. Those Pigeons were shipped within state.
> There are many other happy endings. I just wanted to be honest that there are some unhappy ones too and that her worries are valid. If shipping worries her, she needs to adopt a bird that isn't shipped and I think we need to honor the way she feels.


Im not going to debate with you about shipping....my post was for sunshine, and thought I would add my recoverd memory of the ones saved, that is all I was doing, I resect others points of view....this was mine


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> Im not going to debate with you about shipping....my post was for sunshine, and thought I would add my recoverd memory of the ones saved, that is all I was doing, I resect others points of view....this was mine


I don't want to debate with you either...that was my view as well.


----------

